# COVID-19 Vaccine Booster Shots



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2021)

Click CDC link to learn more about Covid-19 booster shots.



> Some COVID-19 Vaccine Recipients Can Get Booster Shots​
> People 65 years and older, 50–64 years with underlying medical conditions, or 18 years and older who live in long-term care settings should receive a booster shot.
> People 18 years and older should receive a booster shot at least 2 months after receiving their Johnson & Johnson/Janssen COVID-19 vaccine.
> IF YOU RECEIVED
> ...



https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/booster-shot.html


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 29, 2021)

Our doctor  has been telling us to get our booster shots.

I thought  the hospital would notify us  as to where , when,,like they did  for  the first rounds of shots.
OR that  our doctor or  nurse could  give them to us.

Guess its my 'wake up' call that the medical world is  changing.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 29, 2021)

We got our Moderna booster shots at the supermarket pharmacy a couple days ago.  Nothing to it, the pharmacist yakked all the time he was giving us the shots.  The Moderna is a 1/2 dosage shot.
You can make appts online or just walk in most places.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 29, 2021)

I have an appointment for my booster shot this morning at 11 o'clock....I did a really dumb thing after my second shot I laminated the card, thinking I was finished with the shots... I'm going to ask if they will give me a new one.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 29, 2021)

According to insurance companies, I have an underlying medical condition and am high risk. I have a torn meniscus in my knee. Actually, my hypoxemia probably qualifies me moreso. I forget about that sometimes because as long as I get eight hours of sleep and then about a two hour nap, it doesn't bother me, and I've been able to do that since I retired.

So I guess I'm eligible for the booster shot.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 30, 2021)

Got our Moderna boosters yesterday.  As Liberty said, "nothing to it".  Just a tiny bit of tenderness at the injection site.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 30, 2021)

Yes, got mine yesterday....no reaction, same as the other two.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 30, 2021)

Jackie23 said:


> I'm going to ask if they will give me a new one


Were you able to get the new one?


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi Alligatorob, no I didn't have to ask.....he had a permanent marker that worked on laminated surfaces..


----------



## Don M. (Oct 30, 2021)

Boosters, in our rural area, won't be available until Mid-November....a couple weeks from now.  We'll probably wait until after we get together with all the kids for Thanksgiving, then get our Moderna boosters between the holidays.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 30, 2021)

Still wondering if anyone here has tested antibodies to see if a booster is needed...   Boosters aren't available for everyone ....vaccines aren't in many parts of the world.  Why get it if you don't need it and are taking away something someone else does need?

Those previously infected who have been vaccinated should have excellent, long-lasting immunity according to Israeli data.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 30, 2021)

I’m getting my Moderna booster next Sunday. I got my flu shot 3 weeks ago. Period.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 30, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Still wondering if anyone here has tested antibodies to see if a booster is needed...   Boosters aren't available for everyone ....vaccines aren't in many parts of the world.  Why get it if you don't need it and are taking away something someone else does need?
> 
> Those previously infected who have been vaccinated should have excellent, long-lasting immunity according to Israeli data.


When I was at my Drs office this past Monday.  I as him to look at the Blood test I had done 3 days before just for him.  He go on his computer & looked at all the ?? in my blood work.  Said my creatine was high along with my CKD.  So I have to have another B.T. in a month for him.

  He did say the antibodies in my blood are at 94% so I don't need any more Conav-19 shots.  That was with just one Maderna shot way back on Jan. 12th of this year.  That's the one that put me in the hospital.

  He did say if I was not so old they would be asking me to donate my blood to use for other people??


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 30, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> When I was at my Drs office this past Monday.  I as him to look at the Blood test I had done 3 days before just for him.  He go on his computer & looked at all the ?? in my blood work.  Said my creatine was high along with my CCKD.  So I have to have another B.T. in a month for him.
> 
> He did say the antibodies in my blood are at 94% so I don't need any more Conav-19 shots.  That was with just one Maderna shot way back on Jan. 12th of this year.  That's the one that put me in the hospital.
> 
> He did say if I was not so old they would be asking me to donate my blood to use for other people??



Wonderful news, @Tom, that you have protective antibodies!  Does CCKD have an extra C in the post above ...maybe CKD for Chronic Kidney Disease?  Asking because you mentioned elevated creatinine which is consistent CKD.   If so, I worked for nine years in dialysis (am a Registered Dietitian and traditional dialysis has a strict diet)..  If you ever need to vent, encouragement, PM me.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 30, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Wonderful news, @Tom, that you have protective antibodies!  Does CCKD have an extra C in the post above ...maybe CKD for Chronic Kidney Disease?  Asking because you mentioned elevated creatinine which is consistent CKD.   If so, I worked for nine years in dialysis (am a Registered Dietitian and traditional dialysis has a strict diet)..  If you ever need to vent, encouragement, PM me.


Thanks for catching that.  IT's supposed to be CKD.  I went back & changed it.  

Thanks for the info on dialysis.  I'm an old farm guy that had meat, potatoes & very few vegetables all my life.  So as I've told my Dr. I'm too old to change now.


----------



## win231 (Oct 30, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Still wondering if anyone here has tested antibodies to see if a booster is needed...   Boosters aren't available for everyone ....vaccines aren't in many parts of the world.  Why get it if you don't need it and are taking away something someone else does need?
> 
> Those previously infected who have been vaccinated should have excellent, long-lasting immunity according to Israeli data.


Many people are programmed to believe _"The More, The Better_" when it comes to drugs, vaccines, medical tests, etc.


----------



## Shero (Oct 31, 2021)

win231 said:


> Many people are programmed to believe _"The More, The Better_" when it comes to drugs, vaccines, medical tests, etc.


.
When you go to the dentist to build that bridge, ask him not to use any Benzodiazepines, Nitrous oxide or Corticosteroids. Tell him you prefer he uses a pair of pliers and knock you out some other way ( I have a few suggestions), because you want no poison in your system. Mort de rire!!


----------



## win231 (Oct 31, 2021)

Shero said:


> .
> When you go to the dentist to build that bridge, ask him not to use any Benzodiazepines, Nitrous oxide or Corticosteroids. Tell him you prefer he uses a pair of pliers and knock you out some other way ( I have a few suggestions), because you want no poison in your system. Mort de rire!!


Ah.......the French words are back.  I'm impressed - at how confused you are.  (désorienté)
I didn't get any Benzodiazepines, Nitrous Oxide or Corticosteroids for my dental surgery yesterday.  I only got a local anesthetic without Epinephrine.
You're also confused about who considers drugs "poisons."  When did I ever say that?


----------



## Jules (Oct 31, 2021)

When we’re eligible we’ll get the booster.  It should be December/January.  Right now those with priorities are going first.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> Many people are programmed to believe _"The More, The Better_" when it comes to drugs, vaccines, medical tests, etc.
> 
> When you go to the dentist to build that bridge, ask him not to use any Benzodiazepines, Nitrous oxide or Corticosteroids. Tell him you prefer he uses a pair of pliers and knock you out some other way ( I have a few suggestions), because you want no poison in your system. Mort de rire!!



@Shero  What an excellent strawman! 

Take a  'more'  quote and reply with a  'none' example lol.


----------



## Shero (Nov 1, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> @Shero  What an excellent strawman!
> 
> Take a  'more'  quote and reply with a  'none' example lol.


....or an Aunt Sally...depending on who's at the receiving end


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2021)

Jules said:


> When we’re eligible we’ll get the booster.  It should be December/January.  Right now those with priorities are going first.


Sounds good Jules.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 1, 2021)

Shero said:


> ....or an Aunt Sally...depending on who's at the receiving end



Not sure about the Aunt Sally bit...?  I've never been to troll school.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2021)

I received my Moderna booster around three hours ago, not even pain at the injection site yet.  Will update if I have any side effects tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Shero (Nov 1, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Not sure about the Aunt Sally bit...?  I've never been to troll school.


I am thinking you graduated from one


----------



## Shero (Nov 1, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I received my Moderna booster around three hours ago, not even pain at the injection site yet.  Will update if I have any side effects tonight or tomorrow.


Great news SeaBreeze! Rest up well and yes pleae update. I am booked in for mine.


----------



## Blessie (Nov 2, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Still wondering if anyone here has tested antibodies to see if a booster is needed...   Boosters aren't available for everyone ....vaccines aren't in many parts of the world.  Why get it if you don't need it and are taking away something someone else does need?



I did get my antibodies tested at Quest Diagnostics a month ago at my own cost. Scored 13.75 out of 20 (below 1 means you have no antibodies). Without a doctor's request, the test you are given does not distinguish between natural immunity and that from the vaccine. Hope this helps.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2021)

Shero said:


> Great news SeaBreeze! Rest up well and yes pleae update. I am booked in for mine.


Well, I only have a sore arm, still sore today but no big deal.  I had no side effects, ate dinner yesterday and slept well last night.  This morning I feel fine.


----------



## helenbacque (Nov 2, 2021)

On advice of my doctor, I had my booster (Pfizer) along with annual flue shot several days ago - one in each arm.  A little shaky, tired and achy is a natural state for me.  May have been a little more so for couple of days but no other reaction, not even sore arm.


----------



## kssf (Nov 2, 2021)

I would like to get truthful information about the boosters - listening to panels of doctors feel there will always be a new variant around - what does that mean?  Getting boosters every few months for different variants worries me.  I do know that vaccines there is a lot of money to be made (per my pharmacist) whom I trust - anyway - going to get a blood test to see if I have antibodies and how much - called my ins and they pay for that - maybe in a week or two I will have that test before I get a booster - had both Moderna shots and had a mild case of the virus so my case is different than some people.  Thanks for listening.  I also know that there are treatments that WORK which is where I would go first - anyway, we all do what makes us feel happy.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 2, 2021)

kssf said:


> I would like to get truthful information


I think the truth right now is that there are still a lot of unknowns. 

We do know from the original vaccinations hundreds of millions have gotten them and they do provide some, but not 100% protection, with low risk of adverse reaction.  So extrapolating from that a lot of scientists and doctors believe the boosters will be beneficial.  However they are new and we don't have the hundreds of millions for good epidemiological evidence yet.  We do know so far that adverse reactions seem to be similar to the original vaccinations, rarely severe. 

As to how often and variants, who knows?  If it behaves like a lot of viruses we will have to get booster and/or updated vaccines regularly so long as its out there.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 3, 2021)

Blessie said:


> ...the test you are given does not distinguish between natural immunity and that from the vaccine. Hope this helps.



Glad you have great protection!

Antibodies are antibodies are
antibodies  for most tests available to the public.  The only thing that matters is that they are adequate for protection regardless of whether a person was sick  and/or vaccinated.

.


----------

